

12 year-old Computer Genius from 1984 (Video) - larrys
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mPd44Zz6etI

======
larrys
Where he is now:

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marc_Tasman](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marc_Tasman)

[http://marctasman.net/](http://marctasman.net/)

